# 4 Sources of essential info?



## hzak786 (Jan 11, 2013)

what 4 sources of information are essential to a designer of an electrical installation?


----------



## Hotlegs (Oct 9, 2011)

hzak786 said:


> what 4 sources of information are essential to a designer of an electrical installation?


1. Load requirement 
2. Building type
3. Gas or electric appliances 
4. Lighting type


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Are you doing your homework?
5. Square footage
6. Supplied voltage
7. Customer name, billing info
8. Energy efficiency of equipments


----------



## Hotlegs (Oct 9, 2011)

9. HVAC circuit requirement 
10. Need temporary power?
11. Need temporary lighting?
12. Service location


----------



## hzak786 (Jan 11, 2013)

All these threads are questions to help do my assignment. I nees help!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

He is asking what four *sources*, not what four pieces of info. 

The owner/client
The electrician
The POCO/uility
The GC


----------



## Hotlegs (Oct 9, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> He is asking what four sources, not what four pieces of info.
> 
> The owner/client
> The electrician
> ...


His question could be interpreted many ways


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Supply voltage
Load requirements
Lighting requirements/ per sq ft task, etc.
Budget- Most Important IMO


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Local codes
code cycle at time of project start
Type of facility
Usage of facility


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

I think Speedy's got that one, at least that's how I read ir


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

And the correct answer is:

The four sources listed in the reading assignment you were assigned but did't read


----------



## hzak786 (Jan 11, 2013)

There was no reading page these were questions that weee suppose to be answered by research


----------



## Hotlegs (Oct 9, 2011)

1. How will you be paying
2. How many other contractors are bidding the job
3. Why didn't your last electrician finish the job
4. How will you be paying

Those are my 4 sources of information that are important .


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

1. Ex

2. Pier

3. E

4. Unce


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

1. NEC / local codes
2. job scope / requirements / specs
3. plans
4. contract


----------



## Voyager (Mar 4, 2010)

I vote for mdfriday"s version.


----------



## mrmike1989 (Sep 11, 2014)

I too have been asked this question for my first assignment, which I might add, is one of the most vague questions i've ever seen.

The internet is a source of information which pretty much cover every aspect of life, but that is not going to be the answer.

On the other hand, things as specific as, 'Part 7 of BS 7671' could be used to answer this question, but there are a lot more than four, so that is not going to be the answer.

This leads me to believe, they are specifically looking for a particular four sources of information. I've read my C&G book, and I think the answer could be related to H&S.

1. IET Wiring Regulations (likely to lead to compliance with the EAWR, also referred to as a standard in the ESQC Regulations 2002, and as guidance in Part P to the Building Regulations.)
2. Construction (Design and Management) Regulations 2007 (CDM 2007)
3. Provision and Use of Work Equipment Regulations 1998 (PUWER)
4. Personal Protective Equipment at Work Regulations 1992

What do you guys think?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

hzak786 said:


> what 4 sources of information are essential to a designer of an electrical installation?


I think that you are ignoring the subject of the question: an electrical installation. (maybe it's the object - I wasn't too good at English)


How can it be possible to design an electrical installation without having any of the information about the installation ? You need to know what type of equipment is being installed, the physical dimensions of the project, the power requirements of the equipment (voltages and amperages), and the layout of the equipment in order to design the installation, no ? Is any of that information in the list that you provided ?


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Speedy Petey said:


> He is asking what four *sources*, not what four pieces of info.
> 
> The owner/client
> The electrician
> ...


I thought he wanted reference books?


----------



## mrmike1989 (Sep 11, 2014)

The questions is:

List *four* sources of information which are essential to the designer of this electrical installation.

The HSW Act is essential, so the sources of information that fulfill the act are also essential, not just to an electrical designer, but to anyone carrying out electrical work.

So technically my answer is right, but my answer emphasizes on H&S, if the question wanted us to emphasize elsewhere, why didn't it?

This is what I mean by vague.


----------



## mrmike1989 (Sep 11, 2014)

wildleg said:


> I think that you are ignoring the subject of the question: an electrical installation. (maybe it's the object - I wasn't too good at English)
> 
> 
> How can it be possible to design an electrical installation without having any of the information about the installation ? You need to know what type of equipment is being installed, the physical dimensions of the project, the power requirements of the equipment (voltages and amperages), and the layout of the equipment in order to design the installation, no ?  Is any of that information in the list that you provided ?


I was never good at English either, thats maybe why i'm not reading the question as it was intended.

The only problem with your answer is that if I choose *four* of those, then there will be lots of other essential things left out. Which is what your argument was, that I had focussed too much on something, thus leaving out other essential things.


----------



## mrmike1989 (Sep 11, 2014)

> Originally Posted by Speedy Petey View Post
> He is asking what four sources, not what four pieces of info.
> 
> The owner/client
> ...





Bad Electrician said:


> I thought he wanted reference books?


I don't understand this, 'The electrician' is just another piece of information, not a source.


----------



## mrmike1989 (Sep 11, 2014)

wildleg said:


> I think that you are ignoring the subject of the question: an electrical installation. (maybe it's the object - I wasn't too good at English)
> 
> 
> How can it be possible to design an electrical installation without having any of the information about the installation ? You need to know what type of equipment is being installed, the physical dimensions of the project, the power requirements of the equipment (voltages and amperages), and the layout of the equipment in order to design the installation, no ? Is any of that information in the list that you provided ?


Actually you're right, the subject of the question is not an electrical installation, but the *design* of the installation. So maybe the Wiring Regs, is enough for H&S.


----------

